# My friends always leave me



## Resurecion (Nov 9, 2013)

In the last few weeks, the people I've been hanging around have slowly started avoiding and ignoring me. They often go out to eat and used to invite me, but recently haven't bothered. The first time or two I asked and they gave me some nonsense excuse so I laughed it off. It's happened several more times, and I don't even ask about it anymore. This is a pattern that happens to me so regularly I can feel the changes distinctly. Find a new group of people, hang out with them for a few months, then things suddenly start going dark. Eventually I fade out, then repeat. I don't understand why this is happening or what I'm doing to deserve this. Just going through it over and over again is killing me on the inside. I've been at it for years now and I really don't think I can take it anymore. I've already written off this group of people, and I think I'll have to leave them soon. I don't know if I can keep doing this.


----------



## Shutterfly (Nov 28, 2013)

I think this happens to a lot of people who suffer from SA, nobody deserves it :/
It's hard to have the 'social stamina' to have friends, when you're constantly worried about what you're saying around them, whether or not they really like you, and whether they're going to ditch you. Like a lot of anxiety related stuff, it's a self-fulfilling prophecy, really


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

During my college years I'd make a few friends each semester. The only problem was after the semester I'd never see them again as I'd never tried to keep in touch with them or make an effort to keep the friendship going. Now I've got no college friends after graduating or friends in general.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

Same here, I hate feeling that way, I keep trying but they never want to make an effort, it's allways me who says about meeting up or going to see them, then eventually if or when I do get a reply it's usually a brush off or maby. I don't want to leave my group of mates because we all used to be really close but for some reason it feels like there shutting me out and I don't know why.


----------



## FelineFatale (Nov 30, 2013)

I've pretty much turned making short-term acquaintances an art form since childhood. I've had friendships last, primarily one former best friend, from high school a few years past graduation. I guess we grew apart as friendships do and she cut off all forms of communication from me eventually when she found co-workers who may had more in common with her than I apparently did.

Now I make who I consider "friends" at the time, mainly from work. Until they quit the job and then I'm left "friendless" again. It's amazing how fast someone can forget all about you when you don't work beside them everyday. Texting and an occasional phone call doesn't do the trick.


Eh, humans. What can you do?


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Same, bro. And people wonder why I don't try to make friends anymore.


----------

